# Salary at Emirates and Etihad



## nigel_austin (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello All

I am new to this and need to find some information with regards to the Engineering salary offered by Emirates and Etihad for Engineers.

Basically I am looking for salary details...i am an engineer, US Citizen and have 11 years experience in Engineering (structures field) and currently working for an airline manufacturer in the US. What would be the salary for a Senior Engineer as me at Emirates and Etihad. If someone could direct me to the correct person or send me some links to this, I'd appreciate it very much.

Cheers folks

Nigel


----------

